# $1000 Scholarship and Laptop awarded



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Mar 6, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/59016670@N07/5504298794/ http://www.flickr.com/people/59016670@N07/

These Texas 10th Masonic District brothers are setting the tone. We all need to step up.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 6, 2011)

That is AWESOME!! Great work Brethren!


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 6, 2011)

Excellent effort.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## gnarledrose (Mar 8, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Beathard (Mar 8, 2011)

AWEsome!


----------



## Dave in Waco (Mar 8, 2011)

Very well done!!


----------



## huykevin2572 (Mar 3, 2013)

thu mua laptop cu giÃƒÂ¡ cao


----------

